# I need striper info



## diablo750 (Jun 3, 2005)

Me and my buddy were cattin in the ohio the other and happened to catch a 5lb striper on a frozen shrimp. Personally, after catching it, I was hooked. I need someone who is good at shore fishing stirper on the ohio to teach me how to catch them. Plz provide the bait (live), the rig, and maybe a few spots (if your willing to give them up).

Thanks,
-Lance


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Dang another person after my hybrids


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

New IN Record !! Click here !


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

:B


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

There are few "spots" for Stripers, since they move around constantly and have been radio tracked to swim miles in a single day. It can drive even the seasoned and die-hard striper guys (with boats and friends in boats) nuts. They also gorge themselves on shad and then won't eat anything for hours.

Live bait does work best. Fresh shad if you can get them, otherwise shiners. Hook through the mouth and out a nostril with either a #6 treble or a 3/0 single cirlce hook. Depth varies a lot with water temp. 

Good luck...they are a very hard fish to catch consistently.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

There like the wolfs of the lakes. They love the sent! :B


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard that's (chicken liver) is what the hatchery feeds them, so they are drawn to it.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Chicken liver always work well for stripers and if you do not catch any stripers, you may catch a channel cat instead. Another bait that works well is a heavy lead spoon. I have caught plenty of them on spoons at the lock and dam in Yorkville. Crankbaits also work well too especially Rattle-Traps.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You can use big spoons & jigs.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You'll have to drill a hole in the front-top of them and add some weight, bb's or bird shot, seal the hole with hot glue.









Oh, I have to clairfy the drilling of the hole, that will depend on what topwater you are using, some have chambers, if that's the case, you have to add to the _back chamber_.

There's some commercially availible topwaters, blue bomb, I think is the name of one.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Big shad bodies on hooks and an egg sinker work well too.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the 2 oz would be a good choice...at BPS click here.


----------

